
HBO has renewed Silicon Valley for a fifth season - champagnepapi
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/25/15692422/hbo-silicon-valley-renewed-fifth-season
======
celim307
Here's to hoping they advance the plot at all. Love the jokes, love the
characters, love the satire, but really wish they would stop resetting the
plot to square one every few episodes.

You could skip the first three seasons and not really miss anything plot wise.

~~~
bogomipz
Its a character-driven satire. The plot is ancillary.

~~~
CyberTrekker
The plot is always an important part of any show.

~~~
bogomipz
I didn't say it wasn't important. I said it was ancillary. The whole point in
satire is social critique. The plot in satire is just a vehicle for that, it's
not necessarily important in and of itself.

------
thedarkginger
> HBO explained that the decision for Miller to depart the show was a mutual
> one.

This is disappointing.

~~~
champagnepapi
Yeah I agree. I wonder why he wants to leave the show?

~~~
sschueller
Maybe mostly due to his crazy schedule. He is in many upcoming movies and has
a TV show. He also has to think of his future and right now he is in demand
which may change in another year.

------
ge96
I like the show a lot, happy to hear.

